# Thanksgiving Day Alone Was Wonderful



## Tabby Ann (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanksgiving Day alone was wonderful. I cooked my dinner the day before while dealing with all the stressful details of a teenager crashing into my car the week before. The paperwork has been endless. But on Thanksgiving Day all the phone calls and mail associated with the accident ceased for the day and all I did was eat and sleep and watch TV. I received invitations out and offers to bring dinner in but I preferred to be alone. I think after you turn 80 and have a debilitating condition, you become more focused on things that are out of this world rather than things that are in it, and much of human activity seems trivial and uninteresting, or downright aggravating, like teenagers crashing into your car.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm so glad you had a lovely Thanksgiving.  
Well, I'm healthy but my focus is also of things beyond this earthly existence.
Most of us are always getting ready to live but never really quite engaging.
Something wonderful is always going to happen, right around the corner.
Sorry about your vehicle.  Glad you had a repose and a gentle, sweet day.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2022)

*For various reasons, today was rather stressful.   I am almost considering taking a break from family on Christmas*


----------



## funsearcher! (Nov 24, 2022)

Had all my favorites at home. Missed my family but not the driving and traffic.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 24, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> Thanksgiving Day alone was wonderful. I cooked my dinner the day before while dealing with all the stressful details of a teenager crashing into my car the week before. The paperwork has been endless. But on Thanksgiving Day all the phone calls and mail associated with the accident ceased for the day and all I did was eat and sleep and watch TV. I received invitations out and offers to bring dinner in but I preferred to be alone. I think after you turn 80 and have a debilitating condition, you become more focused on things that are out of this world rather than things that are in it, and much of human activity seems trivial and uninteresting, or downright aggravating, like teenagers crashing into your car.


Glad you found some rest on this day, Thanksgiving day, @Tabby Ann ! Sorry you had the accident with your car. Hope everything turns out well for you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm sorry to read about your accident, it's aftermath and that you have a debilitating condition Tabby Ann. But at least you were able to relax and enjoy your Thanksgiving. I was alone to for most of the day as well. My son worked part of the day then went to eat dinner at my Honorary Daughter's so he could be with (two of) his children, one of who just got home from college. My HD sent me a lot of food. My sister who now lives with her son (he was doing all the cooking) extended a last minute invitation but I declined. I didn't feel like getting dressed to go out. Plus I never went to her dinners without bringing something and I had nothing to bring. Thanksgiving at her house used to be our ritual. Like you I napped a couple of times, watched T.V. and ate. I enjoyed relaxing at home,


----------



## Teacher Terry (Nov 24, 2022)

*My son and I went out for a late lunch turkey meal and it was delicious. Then he came over for dessert and coffee. We took a walk as it was 56. It was a great day and my son in Vietnam called and we talked for 2 hours. *


----------

